# Hung Over Owls?



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

Yep. Hung over owls.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

:lol


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

AHAHA. This is wonderful.

I recently spent a whole evening laughing at pictures of owls. Just...the looks on their faces, you know? I forsee plenty more of that in my future.



> "Man, I can't&#8230;I can't deal with this right now."


I totally get why Old Brown bit off Squirrel Nutkin's tail, now.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

hahaha awesome owls rule!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I wouldn't mind a pet owl.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> I wouldn't mind a pet owl.


That one looks SO much like Dub.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> That one looks SO much like Dub.


:yes  Its the eyes isnt it?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

That's exactly it. :b On that note it probaby looks a bit like me too.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> That's exactly it. :b On that note it probaby looks a bit like me too.


:eek that settles it so, We're twins!!!!!!! You're the sister I never had!
(well, I already have a sister but she's a muppet)


----------

